# Paintball CO2 tank layed on it's side?



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

I think you may have the same issue. Not 100% sure though.....ill let you know in 5 minutes when i get to work ill try it out

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Just because it's in a smaller tank made for a different application doesn't change the physics of it. Liquid will get into your regulator if you do this.


----------



## Syncmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

samamorgan said:


> Just because it's in a smaller tank made for a different application doesn't change the physics of it. Liquid will get into your regulator if you do this.


True to an extent. However proper engineering > physics. I thought I heard somewhere that paintball tanks have a special tube in them allowing for horizontal orientation - just trying to verify that.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Look into paintball stabilizers. They're designed to prevent what you're worried about.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> Just because it's in a smaller tank made for a different application doesn't change the physics of it. Liquid will get into your regulator if you do this.


If its made for a different application dont you think it would be......well different? Paintball tanks are made to attach to a paintball gun.....in a horizontal position so im not sure how positive you are about that or if youre just saying that because you can. I dont know if its in the paintball gun or the tank that makes them able to be used in a horizontal position

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

newer co2 tanks now have siphons (just a long hollow metal rod that leads to the pin valve, so that the co2 has a longer path before it exits the valve) in them which help reduce liquid co2. Odds are unless you are actually using those co2 tanks for paintball, you aren't going to see liquid co2 come out of the tank for aquarium purposes.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Completely different application. Paintball guns aren't generally regulated, they use short bursts of the full tank pressure and just have an on/off valve attached to the trigger. Liquid actually does get into paintball markers and causes problems, and there are various ways to combat that issue like expansion chambers and anti siphon devices.

But i will say this: A standard paintball tank and a CGA-320 tank are no different in actual operation besides the valve mechanism. The paintball tank uses a pin valve and a standard CGA-320 tank uses an on/off tap valve. Here's some pictures of what the actual valve on both tanks looks like from inside:

Paintball: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4805/pinvalve.jpg
Standard: http://www.chicompany.net/images/02F08127.jpg


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Psybuster said:


> newer co2 tanks now have siphons (just a long hollow metal rod that leads to the pin valve, so that the co2 has a longer path before it exits the valve) in them which help reduce liquid co2. Odds are unless you are actually using those co2 tanks for paintball, you aren't going to see liquid co2 come out of the tank for aquarium purposes.


I dont understand why a siphon tube would reduce liquid Co2. If the bottom of the valve has a siphon tube going into the liquid Co2 you will _only_ get liquid coming out of the valve.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Psybuster said:


> newer co2 tanks now have siphons (just a long hollow metal rod that leads to the pin valve, so that the co2 has a longer path before it exits the valve) in them which help reduce liquid co2. Odds are unless you are actually using those co2 tanks for paintball, you aren't going to see liquid co2 come out of the tank for aquarium purposes.


Do you have any links or other information you can share with us? In a vertical configuration, a siphon tube would cause liquid CO2 to flow directly into the regulator.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

The paintball siphon tube is used so you can lay the tank horizontal. The tube is curved upwards. The liquid then lays on the bottom and the siphon tube gets all the gaseous co2. Technichally, it SHOULD work as long as the siphon is in the upward position. I know someone on here layed their pb tank horizontally but that was with an expansion chamber. If you have any decently priced regulator, not worth ruining your equipment should some liquid co2 somehow get into the siphon tube.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Best answer is try finding a pb forum and ask the pb pro who use the tank 24/7.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

There is the option to _install_ a siphon tube in your paintball CO2 cylinder. However, you would need to determine which way is "up" in your setup. Once you install the siphon tube, you'll need to leave the cylinder in that position permanently:

http://www.madpaintballer.com/co2-anti-siphon.php

This wouldn't come pre-installed on paintball CO2 cylinders as it relies heavily on the exact orientation of the cylinder when it is screwed in to the marker (so, no, newer CO2 tanks don't come with this).

p.s. Here is the link to the stabilizer thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/140052-beer-keg-stabilizer-paintball-co2-system.html


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

nokturnalkid said:


> The paintball siphon tube is used so you can lay the tank horizontal. The tube is curved upwards. The liquid then lays on the bottom and the siphon tube gets all the gaseous co2. Technichally, it SHOULD work as long as the siphon is in the upward position. I know someone on here layed their pb tank horizontally but that was with an expansion chamber. If you have any decently priced regulator, not worth ruining your equipment should some liquid co2 somehow get into the siphon tube.


This would be an anti-siphon tube, not a siphon tube. A siphon tube is used in large tanks that fill other tanks so you're getting the liquid directly in the other tank and not just gas. I believe the purpose behind that is faster filling.


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

Unfortunately I've been out of the sport of paintball for the last 7-8 years. So, most of the co2 information I use to know, I no longer know lol. You can try asking on www.pbnation.com in the Paintball Talk forums and people will help find the answer (caution on the trolls).

One thing I do remember is that when I did use CO2 I used a Palmers Pursuit stabilizer which eliminated all liquid co2. They run about $80, but well worth it. Sometimes you can find them used for around $30-40 (but this was maybe 10-12 years ago that I last dealt with co2 in paintball). Yes paintball guns normally have high psi short bursts, but those are for the older mechanical guns where you really can't shoot that fast. As technology in the sport advanced, people started switching to electronic, which meant that the valve was open a majority of the time when you are shooting around 10-20 paintballs a second.

Link to PP Stabilizer Regs: http://palmer-pursuit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8_9&zenid=a04q1staqphhhqs7domh1qqta5


----------



## Syncmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

This is sounding more and more like a pain in the rear. 

I think we have concluded that any average paintball tank cannot be placed on it's side, out of the box, without adding a stabilizer reg. 

Just getting a 2.5 or 5lb CO2 tank sounds more appealing with each post I read


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Syncmaster said:


> This is sounding more and more like a pain in the rear.
> 
> I think we have concluded that any average paintball tank cannot be placed on it's side, out of the box, without adding a stabilizer reg.
> 
> Just getting a 2.5 or 5lb CO2 tank sounds more appealing with each post I read


thats what im doing  on my way to buying a 5lb


----------



## Azzias (Apr 5, 2012)

*Paintball co2*

I use a paintball Co2 setup on my fish tanks.

I use a on/off Asa that is on eBay for 3.00. Item #280857741389

The tank I use is a 20oz co2 tank they run 20.00 new 5-10.00 in pawn shops
eBay #270946550455

For a regulator I use a auto cocker front block regulator I found these for 8.00 on eBay #300689326885 (note make sure they are adjustable or they will put 70psi into your fish tank) 

I have the bottle sit upright to prevent liquid from getting into the regulator. the Palmer regulators will work but cost 90.00. The bottles do not come with antisyphon tubes when new and I found most people didn't bother to install them. Lastly the fitting on the auto cocker reg is too small for an fish tank airline so I used a piece of tubing from ace 1/4 in or so long and put the airline tubing on top of that for a tight fit.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Azzias said:


> I use a paintball Co2 setup on my fish tanks.
> 
> I use a on/off Asa that is on eBay for 3.00. Item #280857741389
> 
> ...


That's not a regulator. And go ahead and do a search on paintball/ASA valves to look into the "oh, wow, that's really not terribly safe" aspect of your particular application.

...Which is why prices for even the most basic regulator setups tend to push $100 on the extremely low end. On a personal level, I appreciate your input, but please, for your safety, do some research.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually one of the items he posted is in fact some sort of pressure regulator. I'm not sure about the specifics of it though, looks like it's for low pressure applications.


----------

